# Colnago CT-1 any good?



## blantonator (Apr 25, 2007)

What can you tell me about this bike? Is it any good? Also anyone know where i can find the geometry chart?

Thanks!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

All I can say is that I have a friend that can buy any bike he wants but instead has been riding his CT-1 to death for many, many years. He loves that bike.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A friend of mine also has a CT-1 since 2001. He had one issue with the bonding of the rear triangle when the frame was new, but that was of course covered by warranty. He loves it, and has ridden one component group (Dura Ace) to death on it. It's now all italian. Very nice bike, as you can see here:










Very nice environment too.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Yeah*

That pict is lovely, taken at the Marmotte???


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not the Marmotte. He and a friend runs a small cycling holiday business on the side, www.bergodal.no. The pic is from one of their tours.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

OK.......thought so 'cause the road and corner bespoke it.....not to mention the adds on the side.......


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Could have been, of course.
They came up the day before in 40 deg C. Riding up that hill was just horrible, he said. Lots of nice hotels on the Alpe, though, but only one way back down. But you know that.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

...........................>
>
>
>


----------

